
Postgres 12 Faster CTEs Optional Materialization - garyclarke27
https://www.depesz.com/2019/02/19/waiting-for-postgresql-12-allow-user-control-of-cte-materialization-and-change-the-default-behavior/
======
mping
This update will be welcomed. We use alot of CTEs for clarity of coding,
building a kind of pipeline (think pipeline operator like in elixir).
Sometimes we end up repeating filters just for sake of optimization.

